

Why Startups Should Care About Content Marketing - ThueLMadsen
http://blog.intigi.com/10-reasons-why-startups-should-care-about-content-marketing/

======
jfarmer
I understand the "Y reasons why Z" formula works, but I'll give more respect
to a writer who can express their ideas without it.

Most of the time it's a way of papering over the fact that the article isn't
really saying that much. This article is no exception.

"Retention: A static website with quickly aging content is not particularly
interesting for prospects or existing customers. In contrast, a site that
provides new, engaging material on a regular basis is a real draw. If
prospects visit your site regularly, they’re more likely to become customers.
Furthermore, you’re more likely to retain existing customers if they find
ongoing value by engaging with your company."

Talk about mailing that shit in. There's no substance there. No data. Nothing
insightful. If you asked an intelligent person comfortable with the web to
rattle of ideas about why content marketing might be useful, you'd get a list
much like the one presented here.

Give me something new, surprising, and insightful please. Nobody will remember
this article two months from now. Hell, I won't remember it tomorrow.

 _Edit_ : I'll add, I really do get why people write these articles. They
work. They're easy to digest. They get tweeted, shared, voted up on sites like
HN, and ranked well in search engines. It's a valid tactic, I just don't think
it makes for writing that grips me by the balls, as it were.

~~~
mvkel
Well said.

